# Trampoline Snowboarding



## MTC (Jan 9, 2012)

Being a trampolinist and coach I get numerous enquiries from extreme sports guys wanting to practice their skills and learn some new one's using the trampolines. I note you can now buy special boards for trampoline practice now so assume it must be very popular.

I've tried finding any type of training manual that relates to using trampolines for the training of snowboarding but have been unsuccessful, in fact now I think about it, my quest to find info on snow/ski biomechanics for snowboard instructors has also been fruitless.

I'm looking for info from official sources, eg a national governing body, university expert etc, not a backyard pro handbook or video so if anyone can point me in the right direction I'd be grateful.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I doubt you're going to find anything "official".

I do want to get a trampoline though for this very purpose.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Make an official guide. Be that guy

I've used one of the tiny snowboard looking things on a tramp before. Pun intended

But ya it's kinda cool but the connection between it and snowboarding wasn't all that great imo....

It was better than having nothing connected to your feet but it wasn't magical. I would think using a ramp and foam pit would be more beneficial


----------



## MTC (Jan 9, 2012)

Did you get any instructions with the tramp board?


----------



## MTC (Jan 9, 2012)

Cool.

Don't go for anything round, the performance will not be good enough to get any real air time. A very large rectangular tramp with 10.5 inch springs will give you a good bounce and plenty of air time and space to move about. An all weather two string bed would be much better than a black, solid polymesh bed ( polymesh is the type you get on round trampolines)

It might be worth investing in a bounce board, as the real snowboards can easily damage the trampoline bed ( the bit you bounce on)which is super expensive to replace.

What type of skills would you be practising or learning from scratch?

Do you do superpipe, freestyle?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> It was better than having nothing connected to your feet but it wasn't magical. I would think using a ramp and foam pit would be more beneficial


For sure, but it's kinda hard to have a ramp and foam pit in your backyard.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

MTC said:


> What type of skills would you be practising or learning from scratch?
> 
> Do you do superpipe, freestyle?


I would definitely be looking for an el cheapo round one. Not perfect, but they can be found all day on CL for $100 or less and I wouldn't be looking to spend any more.

I would be looking to work primarily on different grabs and spins.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

I did a snowboard trampoline class at Acrosports (a circus acrobat school) in San Francisco, we did it on an Olympic trampoline (i.e. big and powerful) - it apparently isn't offered anymore. Woodward at Copper (skateboard/snowboard training facility) has trampoline training as well - maybe you can ask them.


----------



## MTC (Jan 9, 2012)

A round one may do the trick for simple stuff, the bigger you can get the better as you'll at least have the room to practice moving forward while twisting rather than staying on the spot.

Problem with a foam pit is that you never actually feel the landing, I can see it as a useful tool (like the big air bags) for the initial learning phase of a new skill, but weaning it off onto the slopes or super pipe surely must have some other intermediate safety measure.

I'm about to crack out fantasy factory to see what they do with skateboarding in to the foam pit.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Trampoline training is only really good for learning in air control of the flip/spin. When you're boarding you launch of a ramp and off an edge so you can't replicate that on a tramp. That said it is a huge help. Knowing what you need to do to get that last 15 degrees of rotation to prevent a bail is valuable.

As a trainer I would suggest that you simply learn the tricks yourself and video it. You can then start to dissect the motion to be able to teach others.


----------



## MTC (Jan 9, 2012)

Just checking out if its beneficial enough to snowboarders before deciding if its worth taking it any further and consider offering something regular.

Did you cover biomechanics on your instructors course?


----------



## MTC (Jan 9, 2012)

lonerider said:


> I did a snowboard trampoline class at Acrosports (a circus acrobat school) in San Francisco, we did it on an Olympic trampoline (i.e. big and powerful) - it apparently isn't offered anymore. Woodward at Copper (skateboard/snowboard training facility) has trampoline training as well - maybe you can ask them.


Just visited the website, it looks so cool! I wanna go now. I don't think we have anything like this in the UK, but I'll be on the phone first thing in the morning to fin out. I'll also contact Woodwards to see what they offer. Cheers for the lead.


----------

